# newbe from lwc cardiff wanting a buddy!!



## coldstuff (Jun 25, 2010)

hi all was wondering if anyone is starting the egg share program... i have been matched with a recipient  within 2 month!! and im just waiting for af before i start the pill and wanted a friend to talk to who understood the way i feel...

im 31 and my partner is 31 too... i was married before and have 3 children i was sterilized after my 3rd and deeply regret it, my partner has no children and we really want a new addition to the family... so thats when we found out about egg share i get to help someone out and they get to help me in return and hopefully we both get a bump at the end..... im feeling excited and scared at the same time so much going through my mind would love a chat... 
thanks for reading  love lisa


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi i am too waiting to start and i have also been matched but i am with ivf wales not lwc but like yourself i was sterilized 10 years ago after having children i am still with my husband we have been together for 20 years  i just couldn't go any longer without having just one more.


----------



## coldstuff (Jun 25, 2010)

hi sammy75 
thanks for replying thought it was only me for a min... going out of my mind 1 min im excited the next min im scared... iv never wanted my af to come so badly then i get butterflys afraid of the unknown... you got to laugh otherwise you would cry xx


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi coldstuff, i understand it is a weird feeling also only myself and husband know about this so far because i don't  want to get my family excited if it doesn't work so it's really hard to try and cover up appointments but so far my excuse has  been trips to the  dentist lol.

sam.


----------



## coldstuff (Jun 25, 2010)

sorry sam only jus read your reply..... well iv told my some  family and a few very close friends but not my partners family as dont want to get their hopes up if it comes to nothing so i understand you doing that... with being due on this week as well its making me extra emotional so im over thinking things  
love lisa


----------

